# Driving ban



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks as though really had it this time with the arrival of my 4th speeding ticket in just over a year 

As you can imagine I'm not feeling at my best today as I'll almost certainly lose my licence for 6 months.

I'm clutching at straws here but would the ban start from the date of offence (as in normal speeding offences) or from the date of court hearing?

I think I know the answer and if I'm correct then there's going to be a MkII 2.0T in the For Sale section soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The date of the court hearing 
If you have to go to court then they are defo thinking about a ban as they will not ban you by post 
Have you asked to see the calibration cert for the camera


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Do you have a court summons or a NIP?

You can try a PACE statement (check out www.pepipoo.com) with a NIP.

Alternatively, unless they have provided photographic proof of who was driving, contest that after due diligence you do not cannot say who the driver was at the time (however you must not commit perjury).

Best of luck


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Turn up in a smart suit, represent yourself, plead guilty and feign remorse.

When asked for mitigating circumstances, plead the need for a licence for job etc (employer's letter usually required), apologise for wasting the court's time, claim to have seen the error of your ways.

best of luck!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

best of luck m8, i owuld die without my car, id rather be homeless :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Fell sorry for you buddy, but at the end of the day....Don't speed.

Or even....Don't get caught!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey dean whats your website all about???


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> hey dean whats your website all about???


Off topic? 

Which do you mean the; facebook group or deanphoto.co.uk?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

I pretty much knew there would be at least one stupid arsed reply to a question about when a ban would commence - and true to form DeanTT delivered.

Twat.

If you were to read my post again you would realise i'm not trying to find a way of getting away without being banned.

And from Winchester too. Twat.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

foojeek said:


> I pretty much knew there would be at least one stupid arsed reply to a question about when a ban would commence - and true to form DeanTT delivered.
> 
> Twat.
> 
> ...


It was said in humour. I said I feel sorry for you, and I'm sorry I didn't have anything constructive to say, this is because I know sweet fa about these things.

It's not very nice calling someone a t***, tad uncalled for really.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

foojeek said:


> I pretty much knew there would be at least one stupid arsed reply to a question about when a ban would commence - and true to form DeanTT delivered.
> 
> Twat.
> 
> ...


That was a bit OTT dont you think? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> foojeek said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much knew there would be at least one stupid arsed reply to a question about when a ban would commence - and true to form DeanTT delivered.
> ...


I think it wa embarrassment rather than rudeness. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well 4 times in one year is more than a little careless. So there may a lesson to learn there.

No point in moralising tho, you need to mitigate. Do it well and you could get away with a couple of month ban, maybe a month if you are lucky and can present a strong case for continued employment etc.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> foojeek said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much knew there would be at least one stupid arsed reply to a question about when a ban would commence - and true to form DeanTT delivered.
> ...


And misdirected, Dean isnt a twat, he doesnt even come close. Now I'M a twat, Ive got certificates* to prove it.

* I say certificates, what I actually mean is multiple emails from TTF members confirming it


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

foojeek said:


> ...there's going to be a MkII 2.0T in the For Sale section soon


hmmmm... sounds like it might have been thrashed.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Leg said:


> And misdirected, Dean isnt a twat, he doesnt even come close. Now I'M a twat, Ive got certificates* to prove it.
> 
> * I say certificates, what I actually mean is multiple emails from TTF members confirming it


After being on MSN with you leg, I too can confirm your suspicions about yourself, just kidding mate


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Twas harsh indeed - unless of course he has met you Dean? :wink:

PS I like the Facebook entry but there are some VERY dodgy mugshots on it!

Leg is a twat - but a very funny one, so thats ok


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Twas harsh indeed - unless of course he has met you Dean? :wink:


haha thanks Guy!! :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

OK then it's official, both Leg and DeanTT are TWATs

Although at least leg is mildly amusing on occasion, whereas i'm just mad as effing hell.

:evil:

And as for being embarassed - 59 in a 50 on a dual carriageway with no pedestrian access or even a footpath at 07:34 on a bank holiday monday morning ?

I dont think so.

Todays top tip - dont even think about driving in BOURNEMOUTH. Its speed camera central AND Poole Audi are just up the road.

fcuk am i hacked off


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

As well as all the usual, I added that I could not afford a chauffeur and the burden would fall upon my wife who had our two children to look after as well as running our home. I said that having to impose the extra responsibility on her would be a terrible burdon on my conscience. I didn't get banned but it was 'only' my third offence for speeding. The fine was heavy to say the least. 
Judy was sat at the back of the court feeding Michael [smiley=juggle.gif]

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> As well as all the usual, I added that I could not afford a chauffeur and the burden would fall upon my wife who had our two children to look after as well as running our home. I said that having to impose the extra responsibility on her would be a terrible burdon on my conscience. I didn't get banned but it was 'only' my third offence for speeding. The fine was heavy to say the least.
> Judy was sat at the back of the court feeding Michael [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> Joe


I'm surprised that they caught you Joe I usually can't :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Does the court have access to my financial records/salary etc? In any case i'm driving a spanking new TT so hardly on the breadline and in theory could afford taxis.

The burden of transporting my kids (85 mile round trip) would fall on my ex though - maybe I should try that angle. That would/will really err annoy her.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > As well as all the usual, I added that I could not afford a chauffeur and the burden would fall upon my wife who had our two children to look after as well as running our home. I said that having to impose the extra responsibility on her would be a terrible burdon on my conscience. I didn't get banned but it was 'only' my third offence for speeding. The fine was heavy to say the least.
> ...


Andrew

As it was my third time, I gave myself up. I could tell you factual experiences about avoiding not being stopped for speeding that would astonish you. Maybe on the next cruise? But that is all in the dim and distant past when I was young and daft :lol:

Joe


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

foojeek said:


> Todays top tip - dont even think about driving in BOURNEMOUTH. Its speed camera central AND Poole Audi are just up the road.
> 
> fcuk am i hacked off


I live and work in Poole & B'mouth was it a fixed Gatso or a sneaky roadside bastard? If so where?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi digimeisTTer

The most recent was a mobile camera van just after the Cooper Dean - with 2 others also on the Spur Rd perhaps you can see why i'm soooo pissed off. No pedestrians, no footpaths just cameras bloody cameras and 50mph on a dual carriageway.

:x


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Mate,

Hope you just decide to attend at the respective court. I believe the best course of action for you would be to plead guilty to the offence and ask the court to take into account the fact that you are extremely remorseful for your actions. Explain that if the court should decide to revoke your licence it would cause extreme hardship not only to your family but could jeopordise your employment.
Ask your lawyer to request that consideration be given to disposing of the speeding offence by way of reduced points, suggest 2 points, which would result in you being on 11 points and an alternative increased fine.

Mobile safety cameras are sited at known KSI (Killed or Seriously Injured sites) and as such are deployed at evidence based areas for known KSI's.

Baz


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Baz427 said:


> Mobile safety cameras are sited at known KSI (Killed or Seriously Injured sites) and as such are deployed at evidence based areas for known KSI's.


That's bollocks. Marlow Hill in Wycombe has had NO fatalities or serious accidents, yet the camera van was there most days. Now they have increased the limit to 40, its never there. If its such a dangerous stretch of road, why not ?
Oh, there were 7 less accidents when the cameras were there but I think they fined 130000 motorists.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I could tell you factual experiences about avoiding not being stopped for speeding that would astonish you. ....... But that is all in the dim and distant past when I was young and daft :lol:
> 
> Joe


Did the Wolseley have a bell Joe :?: :roll:

Some of us now admit to being old and daft


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I could tell you factual experiences about avoiding not being stopped for speeding that would astonish you. ....... But that is all in the dim and distant past when I was young and daft :lol:
> ...


Good morning

_I don't believe it _ To try and add some humour to the post I nearly said that the Wolseley 4/44 with the chrome bell, which was used in those days, was not a very quick car, but I thought it would not be understood :roll:

Old and daft? not in the driving department  I can't vouch for the rest [smiley=juggle.gif]

Joe


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

foojeek said:


> Hi digimeisTTer
> 
> The most recent was a mobile camera van just after the Cooper Dean - with 2 others also on the Spur Rd perhaps you can see why i'm soooo pissed off. No pedestrians, no footpaths just cameras bloody cameras and 50mph on a dual carriageway.
> 
> :x


Yeah they alway put them there usually heading into Bournemouth just past the Christchurch turn off at the bottom of the hill :evil:

It's not like they dont have enough on the spur road 10 i think altogether on both sides on a 5 mile straight :evil:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Know how you feel, husband is in the same situation at the moment. Just going to plead guilty as described above and hope for the best.

As for Bournemouth it's a bloody nightmare, one nearly on every road, the most recent one in case you guys might like to know was Branksome Wood Road heading southbound and it was a sneaky mobile too he didn't see it and we still can't figure out where it was parked up! Probably thought here comes a TT lets just see how fast he's going! 36mph - :?


----------

